# Quick confirmation: Ptex or just wax over it?



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

So i am finally getting to use my Killbox _on some boxes_ but after one day it seems that its the boxes that are getting the better of my board :laughat:

The main scratch is about 1mm deep, easily catches your nail - is this just something i should cut flat and wax over? would Ptex be overkill?









Its not that i am crying about this scratch - it is pretty good proof I am doing boardslides close to straight, but his board will see a lot more boxes in the future and i want to make sure it lasts the distance.

I also dont want a board which has too many horizontal scratches that i cant get enough speed to make it to the lifts!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Personally, I would just wax.

It doesn't look that deep to make the ptex worth while.
Because it's not that deep, you may find your ptex patch gone since it's so close to the edge, a few sessions after you do the work.

However, if you have the time, you could ptex and test it out, so you'll know for next time if it's worth doing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not deep enough to warrant ptexing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ptex won't hold in that. Maybe a base grind at some point but just wax it.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will do a wax tonight and hopefuly find some smoother boxes to hit this weekend.

I have eaten shit on a box before when my edge caught a bur on the edging. Looking at this scratch i Feel like the lifted edges on this board saved me from what might have been another painful fall.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just ride it. You wont feel any difference.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

If you properly prep the gouge, then p-tex will have a better chance of holding, especially if you use Black p-tex.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Didnt realise there was a difference in PTEX other than for cosmetic reasons. Anyway i decided to go the wax route - shaved down all the burs that stuck up and waxed nice and thick on that area. But the wax wouldnt stay in the scratch to cover it up until i dripped the wax in directly and then scraped that off without ironing over it. Probably come off on the first run, but for now you can run your finger over it and wouldnt know it was scratched


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

also, for cosmetic, when you use black ptex, you can refer them as "battle scars"


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I was under the impression that there is absolutely no difference between black and clear ptex, other than the color. However, I know that you can get a different ptex that will stick to the core or edges of your board better if you have a core shot or scratch near the edge.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> I was under the impression that there is absolutely no difference between black and clear ptex, other than the color. However, I know that you can get a different ptex that will stick to the core or edges of your board better if you have a core shot or scratch near the edge.


I cannot confirm, but I don't think this is true. If it is I'd like to see the differences. However, ptex burns easy and becomes very brittle after drying if you use the drip method. Truly proper form is to use a ptex iron without any flame. If you buy a stick, make sure you hold it close to the board at an angle that does not let allow an orange flame to burn. Let it get tacky and run into your scratch.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

No difference in color for same size candle

However there are different ptex
Metal grip for edges
String or ribbon better for sintered base
Also the guns are good for sintered


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

When you light the PTEX, take your metal plate (looks like a metal wax scraper) and hold on the topside of the lit PTEX. This starves the flame for oxygen and allows it to drip without burning. You won't see smoke or even a flame.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

XR4Ti said:


> When you light the PTEX, take your metal plate (looks like a metal wax scraper) and hold on the topside of the lit PTEX. This starves the flame for oxygen and allows it to drip without burning. You won't see smoke or even a flame.


Just a little blue round ball flame on the tip.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Just an update, surprisingly the wax filled fix held up over the weekend, and now i have some gnarly brown marks to go with it from dirty boxes.

Will keep the PTEX info handy though, thanks for the advice!


----------

